# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  New Matter is hiring

## VinsibleVince

I just got an update that New Matter is hiring. They weren't very specific, but seems like they are open to anything.  I may just have to email them with a job suggestion  :Smile:   I wonder how many employees they currently have.

----------


## NewMatter

New Matter currently has three full-time employees.  We're also being helped out by Idealab support staff, consultants from Frog Design and Dragon Innovations and several independent consultants.  We're keeping it lean but will definitely be hiring!

----------

